# Savage 12 SOLD



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For sale $325 shot about 50 rounds, 3 years old. Just too heavy for my son.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang Huge . A buddy just bought one at Christmas. Nice rifle that you can really do some stuff with. You know you can pull that barrel out and switch to what ever you want. We have built 4 wildcats off that action that are absolute Pdog killers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Dang Huge . A buddy just bought one at Christmas. Nice rifle that you can really do some stuff with. You know you can pull that barrel out and switch to what ever you want. We have built 4 wildcats off that action that are absolute Pdog killers.


Dually noted, I really want something a little more accurate that has the accustock. Less money to just upgrade, got my eye on the lightweight storm in stainless, only a few hundred dollars more and have a better chassis and one that looks better on the smaller barrel. I have a 16 with accustock, I dont think there is a better value out there.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Huge- check out this deal on a Tikka T3x 6.5CM

https://lockedloaded.com/product/ti...5-creedmoor-24.3-31-synthetic-black-stk-blued


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Huge- check out this deal on a Tikka T3x 6.5CM
> 
> https://lockedloaded.com/product/ti...5-creedmoor-24.3-31-synthetic-black-stk-blued


I have been tempted to try a Tikka, but that one is as heavy as this one. I have my eye on this one. 
https://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Default.aspx?item=57075&zipcode=84501
I now see this one does not have accustock, so that is why it is so light, so back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Huge- check out this deal on a Tikka T3x 6.5CM
> 
> https://lockedloaded.com/product/ti...5-creedmoor-24.3-31-synthetic-black-stk-blued


That is a smoking deal, got me thinking... but that weight noted on there at 8.75lbs can not be correct for a lite. Davidson's says it only weighs 6.2, now we are talking. Thanks for the heads up Wasp!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You bet! Yeah the 6.2 lbs sounds more typical of a T3 lite. You may be able to ask a local dealer if they’d be willing to price match. Just a thought!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> You bet! Yeah the 6.2 lbs sounds more typical of a T3 lite. You may be able to ask a local dealer if they'd be willing to price match. Just a thought!


Local dealer chuckled, well below his cost, so she is on the way.


----------

